# 3K resolution support



## Niubility Infinite (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi guys! I am new to freebsdFreeBSD and I am just wondering if it offers support for resolutions around 3K, I was unable to find and useful informations online, so I hope that answers will be provided here. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 12, 2015)

That is up to your video card and the supplied drivers, not FreeBSD. What video card?


----------



## Niubility Infinite (Jan 3, 2016)

drhowarddrfine said:


> That is up to your video card and the supplied drivers, not FreeBSD. What video card?


Sorry for the late reply, I am using a Mac with Intel iris, I have a retina display, that's why I asked this question.
I could not find any driver for BSD on Intel, only Ubuntu and Fedora, which is quite disappointing since I use Debian more often.


----------



## tobik@ (Jan 3, 2016)

Niubility Infinite said:


> intel iris


FreeBSD does not support that GPU yet. There's incoming Haswell support which might support your card. I'm not sure. If you're feeling adventurous: https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics/Update i915 GPU driver to Linux 3.8

EDIT: Just saw on the Wiki page that modes above 1920x1080 are not working.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 3, 2016)

tobik said:


> FreeBSD does not support that GPU yet.


Intel did not give FreeBSD a driver yet.


----------



## Niubility Infinite (Jan 4, 2016)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Intel did not give FreeBSD a driver yet.


Just wondering, how did OS X adapt to the display?
It is part BSD right?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 4, 2016)

Because Apple has deep pockets and can afford to pay Intel a huge wad of cash to write a driver for them. FreeBSD doesn't have that luxury.

NB. There's very little BSD in today's OS-X. It may have started with (bits of) BSD attached but you can be sure most of it has been rewritten now.


----------



## Niubility Infinite (Jan 5, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Because Apple has deep pockets and can afford to pay Intel a huge wad of cash to write a driver for them. FreeBSD doesn't have that luxury.
> 
> NB. There's very little BSD in today's OS-X. It may have started with (bits of) BSD attached but you can be sure most of it has been rewritten now.


Wow, I can see how Apple functions...


----------



## kpa (Jan 5, 2016)

Niubility Infinite said:


> Wow, I can see how Apple functions...



Most of the open source components in OS X got rewritten by proprietary components because the open source ones just didn't cut it quality wise and relying on unreliable open source upstream has become a big no no in today's OS business. A good example is SAMBA and the related tools that were complete crap in OS X until Apple rewrote them.


----------

